# Charoozz's Mantis Collection



## Charoozz520 (Mar 6, 2019)

Hello Everyone!

Charles here. 

I started keeping mantises about 10 years ago, but with college/moving and everything in between I didn't have the time or resources to keep up with my love for this hobby.
The past few years I have been working with/breeding various species of Geckos and Dart Frogs but decided its time to get back into these beautiful insects.

Well this is the start of my beautiful collection and boy am I already addicted  

Two day old mature Female Wahlbergii:
I was lucky enough to see her through her entire molting process! Unfortunately, even with my monitoring it appears she mismolted and is missing the tarsals on two of her legs but hopefully she pulls through.

Here she is almost done with her molt you can see that her legs are shorter on one side compare to the other   :







Today:






And the subadult male which I hope to mate her with:






One of the two pseudoxyops perpulchra I picked up (I can't wait for them to grow their wings):






Also have two Creobroter spp. but they are so tiny it is hard to get the camera to focus. Will try again later for some pictures.

Anyways I hope to use this thread as a way to keep track of my progress


----------



## Graceface (Mar 6, 2019)

Cute mantids!  Hopefully your female Wahlbergii will be just fine and be able to breed


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 6, 2019)

nice pics. i hope your female Wahlbergii find to get used to her handicap and can mate later.


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 6, 2019)

Nice mantises. Isnt this hobby great!


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks everyone   she's a champ, even without the use of two of her legs shes still holding onto the top of her cage, I am just worry that the weight of the male might be too much for her so I am going to have to position her safely before I try to mate her in a few weeks.

This hobby is amazing, I am learning so much about the different species and wanting a lot of them! My next goal is to build custom bio-active enclosures for my future adult females


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 7, 2019)

Beautiful mantids! I wish you luck with breeding the spinys! 

Btw, I think the pseudoxyops perpulchra will be adult very soon! Those wingbuds look really swelled.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 7, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Beautiful mantids! I wish you luck with breeding the spinys!
> 
> Btw, I think the pseudoxyops perpulchra will be adult very soon! Those wingbuds look really swelled.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thank You! That girl actually did molt while I was at work into a beautiful subadult I think, so one more to go! The other isn't far behind, she's been refusing food so I think she is going to molt any day now.


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 7, 2019)

Okay I will admit I am addicted...because Mantis Mayhem!

I finally got a good picture of the creobroter spp.





And as for the new arrivals, how could I resist getting these cute little babies:

11 L2 Ghost Mantis Nymphs (Thank you Jaywo), boy they are active! I had these guys when I first started keeping mantises years ago and I did not remember them being so active. Makes it very hard to open the lid to spray and feed them. So the pictures will have to be just them in their containers for now  











And 3 L3 Phyllovates chlorophaea (Thanks for the extra Yen!) I was super worried as when I open the package it was cold and they were not moving at all but they all seemed to have recovered and munching on hydeis:











Finally 4 L3 Spiny Flowers (Yen also sent an extra but looks like the other 4 got hungry and ate their sibling)


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 7, 2019)

@Charoozz520 Welcome to the addiction!  

it is easiest if you separate the ghosts sooner than later, because they do love to eat a freshly molted sibling! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 7, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> @Charoozz520 Welcome to the addiction!
> 
> it is easiest if you separate the ghosts sooner than later, because they do love to eat a freshly molted sibling!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Ahhh I will have to go get more containers then, I was under the impression they were communal and I just need to separate them when I can sex them.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 7, 2019)

@Charoozz520

No mantis is truly communal, which I have learned the hard way. Trust me, I've learned from experience, sadly!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jaywo (Mar 7, 2019)

My ghost seem ok together but it is a hit or miss. I had 5 in a container that was great until adulthood. Then again I had another container of 5 and one female was just really adamant about having the cage to herself. Unfortuantely,  she achieved this overnight and she was just L/4.

I find that the nymphs do ok together.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 7, 2019)

I had 5 L4s go to 2 in a very large cage overnight because some female decided she was boss! I also have lost several due to cannibalism after molting.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 7, 2019)

@Jaywo thanks again for these babies! They are so adorable! 

@MantisGirl13 well base on the stories from both of you, I will be separating them into either individual containers or 2 in each container tonight.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 7, 2019)

Charoozz520 said:


> @Jaywo thanks again for these babies! They are so adorable!
> 
> @MantisGirl13 well base on the stories from both of you, I will be separating them into either individual containers or 2 in each container tonight.


Good idea!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 8, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I had 5 L4s go to 2 in a very large cage overnight because some female decided she was boss! I also have lost several due to cannibalism after molting.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Good that I put my ghosts in diferents cups when I got them


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 8, 2019)

I safely separated the Ghost into individual/pair containers. That was a pain as they just kept crawling all over my hand! But everyone is safe  

The two Creobroter joined the molting party and decided to molt at the same time last night!

I think one is now a subadult and the other is one molt behind, hopefully I can find a male for these lovely ladies:


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 12, 2019)

gratz on the molts


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 12, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 13, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> gratz on the molts






hysteresis said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you   even though the Creos are so small they are probably one of the favorites right now, they are so active and will chase and tackle prey as big as they are! 
Hopefully when they get their wings, @PlayingMantis or someone can help me identify what species they are so I can find them a mate.


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 14, 2019)

Well some bad news and good news:

Bad news is I woke up to one of my pseudoxops on the bottom of her cage    :







She seem to have lost all her strength in her legs but when I picked her up she was digging into my hand with her raptorial arms trying to hold on...I offered her honey water but she refused. I taped her back legs to the top of her cage hoping for the best as I have to leave for work. Her sister, which was the one who molted and everyone else is doing fine. They all ate on tuesday and she was active and alert last night when I mist her. Temperature was around 78-82 during the day with a drop to 70-72 at night. Humidity was around 60%. Not sure what I did wrong...but not something you want to wake up to at 6am .

Good news is 10 out of the 11 Ghosts molted to L3 within the last 2 days. I love the way they wiggle their butts, so cute! 

I also found these awesome containers for $1.99 at a local store, they measure 7.25" x 5.5" x 9" decide to make them into bioactive enclosures:


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 14, 2019)

Nice!

Hey, does taping really work? I tried that with a mismolted venosa once and she ripped her leg up.

I got a freebie mismolted thistle that needs to molt. She dropped a rear leg (tibia and tarsus) after receiving her. I'd like to get her through a molt.


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 14, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Nice!
> 
> Hey, does taping really work? I tried that with a mismolted venosa once and she ripped her leg up.
> 
> I got a freebie mismolted thistle that needs to molt. She dropped a rear leg (tibia and tarsus) after receiving her. I'd like to get her through a molt.


Honestly I did it as I was desperate hoping it might save her    someone else might have a better answer, I made sure to tape just the end of her leg and that none of the sticky side was exposed.


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 14, 2019)

All we can do is try!


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 14, 2019)

Beautiful habitats!


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 14, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> All we can do is try!


I know, I am at work so it just stresses me more that I can't be there to observe and see what's going on



hysteresis said:


> Beautiful habitats!


Thank You! I really like building naturalistic vivariums for all my animals so hoping to make more soon. I am just trying to find containers that are more clear than these ones for a serious built.


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 15, 2019)

Well my poor girl didn't make it   , I am still not sure what happened but do mantis deteriorate that quickly after they pass? Her body was all mushy and she turned from her beautiful green to poo brown.  I hope she finds plenty of flies and roaches in mantis heaven.

On a happier note, the residents of the bioactive enclosures are settled in, everyone meet Shade and Nightlock my sub and presub Parablepharis Kuhlii:


























I also got a few of these cuties, how can I resist those cute eyes:


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 15, 2019)

@Charoozz520 I too came home yesterday to find that my mismolted female thistle mimolted again. I ended her. Sorry!


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 15, 2019)

@hysteresis sorry to hear about your Thistle   it really sucks when you do everything right to make sure they thrive but they just don't make it


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm so sorry you lost her. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 15, 2019)

@Charoozz520 im fine for thistles. I have two healthy females and a healthy male on the go. ✌


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 15, 2019)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 15, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I'm so sorry you lost her.
> 
> - MantisGirl13






Little Mantis said:


> Sorry for your loss




Thank You, I just didn't expect it to happen to her, she was alert, active and eating. 



hysteresis said:


> @Charoozz520 im fine for thistles. I have two healthy females and a healthy male on the go. ✌


That's awesome I hope you have success with them and can breed them! Thistles on my list once I setup my reptile/invertebrate room


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 19, 2019)

I grabbed a clip on macro lens from Amazon and I am really happy I did    decide to have a photoshoot yesterday with most of my mantises.

L3/L4? Spiny Flower:
















My Adult Female Spiny:











L3 Texas Unicorn:











Subadult pseudoxyops






Sudadult Creobroter











L3 H. Venosa











L3 Ghost:











L3/L4? Eremiaphila spp.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 19, 2019)

Wow! Beautiful shots!! How are the Eremiaphila doing for you? I tried that sp, but they kept dying.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 19, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 Thank you   I was skeptical since the lenses was only $10 but it works so well. So far so good for the Eremiaphila. They actually just molted. From the information I gathered, they need a lot of space to run around in since they chase down their prey, so I have each of them currently in a 5" x 4" container. Temps are 100 during the day and drop to about 80 at night. Light misting once a week or none at all


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 19, 2019)

Also, make sure you feed them every day. That's probably why mine didn't do so well, because I fed them every other day. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 19, 2019)

I been feeding them everyday but I do skip a day sometimes. I love the way they chase down the hydei I throw in there.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 19, 2019)

Ya, that are adorable! I love how they tumble head over heels when they run past a hydei.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 19, 2019)

Beautiful pics. I like the pic with the spiny doing threat pose.


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 21, 2019)

Success! male spiny molted into adulthood with no problems, so in two weeks I will try pairing him with the female  :tt1:


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 21, 2019)

Pretty!

Congratulations!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 21, 2019)

Awesome! Congratulations!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 21, 2019)

Gratz on the molt. He is handsome


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 27, 2019)

Well I woke up this morning to I believe my Female Spiny calling! She molted to adult on 03/04 so it's been a bit over three weeks.






The male molted on 03/20 though so I don't think he's quite ready yet. How long should I wait? I heard anywhere from 11days to 2 weeks.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 27, 2019)

Awesome! Wait a few more days then go for it!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 27, 2019)

Oops wrong thread I initially replied to.

Nice wings tho.


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 27, 2019)

:lol:  Well hello there @hysteresis thank you! I finally manage to find some Thistle mantis! Should hopefully we both have success with them!


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 28, 2019)

Well my Pseudoxyop has been in heavy premolt and last night I saw her like this so I knew she was about to molt soon. I was worried since she was position towards the wall but it was getting to be 1am and I had to go to bed.






But everything's okay! (Phew) I woke up this morning and looks like she shifted last night to a better location for her final molt. Look at how beautiful she is!! 
I will get better pictures this weekend because I didn't want to disturb her too much after she just molted:


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 28, 2019)

Wow! Congratulations on the molt! She is beautiful!! Do you have a mate for her?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 28, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 Thank you! Yes I wish I didn't have work today so I could have been home to observe her more. Counting down to 5pm   .

Unfortunately, I do not, I am going to try and find her one though!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 28, 2019)

I certainly hope you find her one!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 29, 2019)

Well I am heartbroken. I came home to find the pseudo barely hanging on. I am not sure what happened to her. I assumed she was in the clear since she molted fine. I gave her some honey water which she took but she is getting weaker


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 29, 2019)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 29, 2019)

Awww man. So sad to learn of this.


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 29, 2019)

I think I must be doing something wrong with this species. Her sister passed but I thought she would be fine since she molted and was active and eating. I kept humidity at around 60 and temperature around 78-80. All my other mantises are doing fine. The only ones I lost are the two pseudos


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 29, 2019)

Pseudos don't like high humidity. I learned from experience, sadly!

Temp sounds fine. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 29, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 oh no   I was under the assumption they do since PanTerras page day 50-70% humidity for Pseudoxyops. Now I feel even more horrible that I probably cause her death by keeping her more humid.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 30, 2019)

Pseudoxyops may like higher humidity, but I know for a fact that Pseudocreobotra don't. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 30, 2019)

sad to read this


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 30, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 oh yeah sorry I was talking about my pseudoxyops. The Pseudocreobotra is fine  I keep her humidity low. Tried to mate them today actually but the male was not interested so I will wait another week. 

@Little Mantis yeah  I would like to try to keep pseudoxyops again they are an amazing looking species


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 30, 2019)

I was looking up what mantis "pseudoxyops"  is  it is a beautiful mantis with big leaf like wings.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 30, 2019)

Oh, ok! Sorry, when I hear pseudo, I think Pseudocreobotra. ☺

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 1, 2019)

Both Creos molted to adult! I thought one was a molt behind since she was a bit smaller but looks like I was wrong:

















The Spinys are now either L4 or L5:





And finally thanks to Yen I got my Thistle Mantis  :tt1: 
Here's the presub Male:






And he even sent a freebie:






Annnnnd I know this is not mantis related, but my gecko eggs are hatching finally, isn't it adorable?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 1, 2019)

Your mantids are beautiful! The gecko is so cute!! What kind of gecko is it?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 1, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 thank you! The gecko is a paroedura androyensis, a species of dwarf gecko from Madagascar. Fully grown they are only about 2.5"


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 2, 2019)

Gratz on the molts. Your pics are beautiful. The little gecko is cute too.


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 4, 2019)

@Little Mantis Thank you! Honestly the best money I spent. This macro lens for my phone helps me take such close pictures.

On another note....I either have the best luck in the world and should try to win the lottery or the worst luck and should never even dream of winning anything.
Out of the 7 H. Venosas I got....ALL ARE MALES...what are the chances? Someone tell me my eyes are deceiving me (or have a laugh at my expense  :turned:  )

Behold the 7 Venosa Booties


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 4, 2019)

Yep! All males! I hope you can find a female!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 4, 2019)

I hope so too! Luckily I have some time they are only L4/L5s. As long as I get at least one female I should have no problem mating since she has seven males to go through  :lol:


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 4, 2019)

All males. Somehow if I order 2 of a species I am always lucky to get a pair. I hope you can find a venosa female for your 7 guys.


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 8, 2019)

@Little Mantis @MantisGirl13 so you wouldn't believe this, the supposedly all male Venosa squad...one of them is now a female! She molted yesterday morning and now only have six segments. I am very confused as I am sure they were all males but happy since now I don't have to go searching for a female. 






Update on the eremiaphila, my biggest girl I think is now presub? It's so hard to tell since their wings are so small, but she has the cutest eyes:
















And some new additions to the charoozz' household:

I am finally able to get some Orchids! They are so tiny and cute, currently L2 and move way too much for a good enough picture:











And after seeing @MantisGirl13 budwings I decided to get myself a pair too:






And finally epaphrodit musarum, they look like mini dead leafs:


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 8, 2019)

Wow! Beautiful mantids! That's awesome that you have a female venosa!! Budwings are awesome, I hope you enjoy them as much as I do! (They are a pain to breed as I'm finding out right now) 

Your eremiaphila is so cute!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 8, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 yes I stood there counting for a few minutes to make sure my eyes were not going crazy since I was for sure all of them were males, maybe they were too young? (L4s) and now with this molt shes an L5. Not sure how a mantis could lose segments though through molting.

The budwings are pretty fiesty, I love their personality, but I have to keep a barrier inbetween them since they keep looking at each other like snacks. They are also one of the first mantises I had about 10 years ago and I remember when I tried to breed, the male would ALWAYS fly away scared.

Thank you! She is the biggest one, almost double the size of all her siblings, still no hatch from the Ooths yet, but I heard they can take forever to hatch, I'll keep you posted  .


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 8, 2019)

Ya, L4 may have been too young to correctly tell. 

Any tips for breeding?

Thanks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 8, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 I was hoping you would give me breeding tips


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 8, 2019)

Lol  

I can't give breeding tips on a species I am having trouble breeding myself!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 10, 2019)

Well my male spiny is not into my female at all...he's three weeks old but still constantly giving her threat display whenever he's close. He even flew away last night and after a stressful night of looking everywhere I found him thankfully (he flew into the crawlspace which was the last place I thought he would be). I will have just have to keep trying and hope he is brave enough one of these days.

On another note, one of the Orchids molted to L3, I think it's a female   :









And my first Male Ghost to molt into L5:






Texas Unicorn L5:


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 10, 2019)

Pretty birds!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 10, 2019)

Gratz on the molts! That orchid is a girl. I hope you can breed your spinys. They are hard! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 11, 2019)

The female spiny was getting restless last night so I added in a bunch of sticks, and was rewarded to her laying this morning. It's not fertile but still very exciting for me to see her lay her first ooth   







I am going to give her a few days to recover, eat and hydrate and hope to make a match this Saturday (please do you magic Mantis gods and make my male not scare of my female)


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 11, 2019)

Ive heard you should warm the males up a couple degrees prior to introduction. Have you heard that before?


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 11, 2019)

@hysteresis I have been putting him in a nice cozy sauna for the past week. Jk, but yes I have raised the temp up for him to 85-90 during the day. Maybe he is just taking his time to hit sexual maturity


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 11, 2019)

Try mating again soon! Maybe she'll be receptive this time!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 11, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Try mating again soon! Maybe she'll be receptive this time!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


She's been for the most part receptive of him, but my male spiny is a scaredy cat


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 11, 2019)

Charoozz520 said:


> She's been for the most part receptive of him, but my male spiny is a scaredy cat


Ya, I have the opposite problem! My male is super interested while my females are aggressive.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 16, 2019)

Well I don't know how my spiny breeding is going to be...the male has been on the female for over 24 hours and he dismounted this morning. I did not see a connection so I cannot be sure it ever happened.

An update on my Parablepharis, they both molted to adult on the same day! Sadly the female mismolted and one of her legs is bent awkwardly, she seems fine otherwise:











And the male, which reminds me of how Deroplatys males look like:






I will get better pictures in a few days, I didn't want to disturb them too much especially since they just molted.


----------



## River Dane (Apr 16, 2019)

Congrats on the molts! That’s awesome they molted on the same day. I hope the female’s still up to breeding! 

And fingers crossed for the spinys


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 16, 2019)

@River Dane yes! Before I left for work in the morning I saw the female molting out so I ask my Roommate to send me a picture, he sends me a picture of the male and I was like that's the other one!!  :lol: . So far the female seems to be doing okay, having a little bit of trouble climbing but otherwise she is active. I really hope I can breed them but there is barely any info on them so I am just trying to do this in the dark.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 17, 2019)

Congrats on the molts!


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 17, 2019)

Update: Success! I finally saw a connection, it took all night but the male finally got it together and connected. Thank you @MantisGirl13 for the tip! I kept blowing gently at the male to motivate him to connect.

They only stay like this for about 30mins though is that long enough? He dismounted this morning so I took him out to give him food and water.

Sorry about the blurry picture but I didn't want to disturb them too much:


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 17, 2019)

That's AWESOME @Charoozz520!! I'm so glad your work finally paid off.Congrats!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 17, 2019)

gratz on the mating


----------



## mantisfan101 (Apr 19, 2019)

Parablepharis, that’s something you don’t see to oftennin the hobby, do you plan on pairing them? They look like Phyllocrania and blepharopsis mashed together...


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 19, 2019)

Oh, how i'd love a group of Parablepharis nymphs.


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 23, 2019)

@mantisfan101 Yes, I do plan on pairing them once they are sexually mature. Hopefully to get more of these beauties in the hobby. 

@hysteresis We will figure something out if I am lucky enough to hatch some


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 23, 2019)

Charoozz520 said:


> We will figure something out if I am lucky enough to hatch some


Wicked!


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 30, 2019)

It's been a busy week so I haven't been on this forum much, but here's an update!

The female spiny laid a really long ooth! Fingers crossed it is fertile:











The female thistle molted to sub adult? I thought it was already a sub but I guess it was presub but now I can clearly see her wingbuds:






My first eremiaphila to mature to adult, sadly I think all I have are males atm, but they are still beautiful:






Either I have amazing luck or it must be something in husbandry I am doing, but all the female ghost mantis I got are in shades of green:











This is my only girl who is somewhat brown






And then this one who always lays flat and pretends to be dead like this when I open the container  :






Epaphrodita musarum are about L4 now:






Unfortunately my female Budwing decided to not molt on her lid and loss one of her legs, so now she will be known as Ms.Peg Legs

But even with three legs she still has some gorgeous colors:











The T. Elegans are finally big enough for me to get a picture:






And finally the H. Venosas are getting big   here's a male:


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 30, 2019)

Wow! Lots of updates! Congrats on the spiny ooth! Tell my female not to lay tiny ones!! Congrats on all the molts. Your female Giant Kenya Budwing is beautiful!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 30, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 thank you! I think the reason her ooth was so huge was because I was power feeding her the whole time the male mounted. I was so scare of her eating him that I was constantly throwing in flies non stop. She looked like she was gonna exploded before she laid that ooth.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 30, 2019)

Charoozz520 said:


> @MantisGirl13 thank you! I think the reason her ooth was so huge was because I was power feeding her the whole time the male mounted. I was so scare of her eating him that I was constantly throwing in flies non stop. She looked like she was gonna exploded before she laid that ooth.


My female was power fed roaches the whole time I mated her and she has laid two 1" long ooths. Spinys are bottomless pits!

-MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 30, 2019)

I had a female spiny mature today. So, along with my male, that makes a pair. Fun!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 30, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> I had a female spiny mature today. So, along with my male, that makes a pair. Fun!


Congrats on the molt! Hopefully you'll have babies in a few months!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 30, 2019)

From the sounds of it I'd better get her super fat. 

And TY.


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 30, 2019)

@hysteresis congrats!!! and good luck on breeding! Fatten her up, add some heat and hopefully he will go for it


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 30, 2019)

@Charoozz520 congrats on the ooth and the molts. Wow. That's a lot of activity! You must be soOoOoo in your element. 

We'll done!


----------



## Charoozz520 (May 17, 2019)

Just a quick update, the female thistle molted to adult successfully! I was so nervous since @hysteresis seem to have a lot of trouble with them. I think you might be right about using substrate. I have a layer of coco fiber topped with sand. Will get better pictures this weekend, she's gorgeous.


----------



## hysteresis (May 17, 2019)

Beautiful! I have seven i2/i3 nymphs to try again with. Hopefully I will be successful this time. 

Congratulations!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 17, 2019)

Ooh, congrats! I'll have to try substrate too. I can't risk losing mine! Do you have a male?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (May 17, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 yes I do, surprisingly the Male is taking longer to molt than the female he just molted to sub last week.  Now I have to power feed him so he can catch up!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 17, 2019)

Charoozz520 said:


> @MantisGirl13 yes I do, surprisingly the Male is taking longer to molt than the female he just molted to sub last week.  Now I have to power feed him so he can catch up!


Great! Good luck with breeding them. I hope the male molts well!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 19, 2019)

Gratz on the molt  She is beautiful


----------



## Charoozz520 (May 20, 2019)

Well I guess I spoke too soon about the wings...she was fine for two days after the molt I even got some nice pictures:
















But then on Saturday she spread out her wings and has been in this position ever since. It's almost like her wings are permanently stuck in airplane mode and she can't fold them back. I tried helping her but only one of her wing casing folds back properly, she's eating and hunting fine but I am not sure how breeding will go:






I also put the pair of Parablepharis together this weekend and it was a success, the male connected for about an hour or so then hop off. Hopefully she will give me some healthy viable ooths soon:


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 20, 2019)

Hmm, that's interesting with the female thistle! She should fix it herself eventually. Try to get her to do a threat pose and flutter her wings. That should fix it.

Congrats on the pairing! I'd love an ooth eventually!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (May 22, 2019)

Great photos.


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 22, 2019)

Cool pics gratz om the molt (weird that her wings stay open  like that)

Gratz on the mating too.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 14, 2019)

Did the female thistle ever fix her wings?  Did you get any ooths from the Parablepharis?

- MantisGirl13


----------

